# االاقسام العامة > المنتخب الوطني - صقور الجديان >  >  محسن سيد كذاااااب اشر

## monzir ana

*طالعتنا صحف اليوم بمحسن سيد يهدد بمقاضاة كل من يتهمه بضرب الحكم !!!!!!! سبحان الله 
انت مادام طلعت راجل كذاب ومابتقدر علي فعايلك مالك بتضرب وتهيج لينا كل كورة ؟؟؟
الفيديو الذي اورده كولا يوضح الكف الذي وضع مسئولي الاتحاد العام في المحك الحقيقي ..
واذا افترضنا الحكم جبان وماعاوز يقول دا محسن فالحكم الرابع شاهد الكف بوضوح تااااااااااااااااام
يجب ان يعاقب محسن سيد عقوبة تشهد بها الازمان ويكون عظة لمن لايعتبر ..
ياكولا الفيديو دا لازم يصل لكل الدنياااااا 
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*فعلاً الفيديو واضح وضوح الشمس والقانون لازم ياخد مجراه لكي يكون عبرة له ولغيره
التساهل في مثل هذه الحالات يؤدي بالضرورة الى انفلات اخلاقي لا يحمد عقباه

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الدنيا كلها شافتك يامحسن المهرج

شيل شيلتك مش عامل فيها بطل ؟؟ طيب خم وصر من الجاييك

*

----------


## الحوشابي

*شكله الإنكار في الوسط الرياضي بقى عادي بربوري يضرب و ينكر و محسن يضرب و ينكر و كثيرون يصرحوا و ينكروا . . . لو الإتحاد صهين من دي قول ليه المرة الجاية بتكون في واحد فيكم مش في الحكام
*

----------


## مصطفى منصور

*لايعتبر ضرب الحكم جريمه إلا في حالة ان يكون مرتكبها ينتمي لنادي المريخ فقط - جبره كمثال - وهذا يوضح بجلاء هوان المريخ ، أعيدوا للمريخ هيبته يا هؤلاء
                        	*

----------


## مصطفى منصور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحوشابي
					

شكله الإنكار في الوسط الرياضي بقى عادي بربوري يضرب و ينكر و محسن يضرب و ينكر و كثيرون يصرحوا و ينكروا . . . لو الإتحاد صهين من دي قول ليه المرة الجاية بتكون في واحد فيكم مش في الحكام



  شاحد الله  بلنجه يساريه من البرير في حنك مجدي شمس الدين والطريفي
                        	*

----------


## الدلميت

*السمكرجي موجود
المرة دي مابخص الهلال
                        	*

----------


## الجامرابي

*الشينة منكورة
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الدلميت
					

السمكرجي موجود
المرة دي مابخص الهلال








طيب بخص منو . . . أكيد الآرسنال
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*كل الخوف من تدخل الاجاويد لانه ذي ده عادي جدا بحصل والناس بتتدخل وفي النهاية الواسطات بتلعب دورها والموضوع بتنسي بكل بساطة 
يعني عندك مثلا والي دارفور ممكن يتدخل ويتوسط ليهو عشان محسن بدرب فريق المنطقة 
ولا انا غلطان !!!!!!!!!!!

*

----------


## زول هناك

*بطلع منها عادي
ما في اتحاد واعي يهتم لهذه الاشياء الكبيرة 
*

----------


## كته

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مصطفى منصور
					

لايعتبر ضرب الحكم جريمه إلا في حالة ان يكون مرتكبها ينتمي لنادي المريخ فقط - جبره كمثال - وهذا يوضح بجلاء هوان المريخ ، أعيدوا للمريخ هيبته يا هؤلاء



عليك نور يامنصور
                        	*

----------


## شيكو مدريد

*ياخ انا شاهد على الكف
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*الجبن عار ياكوتس
                        	*

----------

